# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Unix >  Si të instaloj internet Wireless në Linux?

## l3and3r

kam instaluar Linusx suse 10.1 dhe kam internet wireless si mund te instaloj wireless ne linux  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Uke Topalli

a mundesh me detailzu pak situaten tende. Cka nenkupton me "kam wireless"? A ke kartelen wireless ne kompjuter, dhe access point? A eshte instaluar drejtuesi per kartelen wireless?etj

----------


## crudelia

Une kam te njejtin OS me ty megj se kam wireles internetin, por nuk me lidhet nqs mbaj stable IP adress, nuk e di pse. Po ti na thuaj se ku te ngec puna.

----------


## rachi

pse suse? instalo ubuntu dhe shko ke ubuntuforums.org Aty ke suport te mire per wireles.
une kam compaq presario me wireless te tipit broadcom dhe punon xhom.
rachi

----------


## ylber1998

Shko ne menyn startuse dmth ne START.pastaj e kerkon YASt edhe aty mund ta besh konfigurimin ja fut IP apo ndoshta e ki me DHCP

----------


## meli-pr

pershendetje deshta te me ndihmoj dikush e kom rrejtin me ipko modemin e kom webstar edhe sot e kom mar nje wireless te firmes intellinet edhe kur po tentoj me lidh pra kabllen e modemit po e lidhi ne wireless ne portin wan dhe nga wirelessi po e lidhi kabllen ne kompjuter pasi qe po i lidhi keto po mundohem qe te konektohem ne kompjuter po e qeli internet explorerin dhe aty po me qelet ajo e ipkos qe po me thot klikoni ketu per ta rimbushur llogarin,,un i thirra ipkon dhe ju thash qe nuk po mundem me u lidh me wireless ju tregova qe wirelessin e kom te firmes INTELLiNET dhe ata me than nese nuk e ke ble pajisjen te ne ne nuk te ndihmojm as pak edhe keshtu qe ma mbyllen lidhjen qe ka dikush qe din lidhje me kete le te me shkrun ketu ose ne imell adresen time nora-1985@live.com ,,,do te ju isha mirnjose ju pershendes..........

----------


## dardani8

> kam instaluar Linusx suse 10.1 dhe kam internet wireless si mund te instaloj wireless ne linux



L3and3r,

Nese i ke te instaluar  driverat  per Krtelen  Wireles  ateher nese Kartela e wlanit dhe  Wlan ROuter  jane kompatibel me njeri tjetrin ata  duhet  ta  shohin njeri tjetrin.
Dmth  nese Kartela yte ne Laptop  mundet te punoj Standardet b,g,n ashtu edhe Wlan Router.
Nese Wlan Router  punon vetem Standardin n kurse Krtela e  Laptopit b,g athere mund te  nodhe  ce  te mos e  shohin njeri  tjetrin.
Por nese  e  shohin  atehere ne  Suse Linux  ne Task Bar  Larte ti  duhet ta  kesh nje  simbol te  Valeve, aty  duhet et  klikosh dhe nese  e gjen Wlan routerin tend  duhet ta zgjedhesh enkriptimin  qe e perdore  Wlan Routeri  psh WEP Personaly dhe e fut Paswortin qe  e ka Wlan apo qelsin Standard  te  Routerit, nese ata te dy nuk e  shofin njeri  tjetrin  athere  duhet  te  klikosh ta kerkoje  Kartela roterin dhe me pastaj  i ben  hapat si me pare te  pershkruare.

----------

